# 350 engine swap old to new



## cameo89 (Dec 8, 2007)

I have a 1995 chevy 1500 W/ 5.7 liter (blown up) I can get a 5.7 liter out of a 1999 chevy 1500 (old body style) If I am able to change the intake and ect. can I use this engine in my 1995 ? I was told that I might have to drill the fly wheel and some one told me intake bolts were a little different and heads might be taller than on my 95, so if any one can help me Thank you.



Thanks, Yon


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Is the 5.7 in your truck the Vortec or just TBI???? The Vortec should be the same from 95-99 even the 2000 before the body change. If it is a TBI, then no it wont work with the vortec heads on a TBI intake.


----------



## cameo89 (Dec 8, 2007)

Sydenstricker Landscaping;481856 said:


> Is the 5.7 in your truck the Vortec or just TBI???? The Vortec should be the same from 95-99 even the 2000 before the body change. If it is a TBI, then no it wont work with the vortec heads on a TBI intake.


"Define votec'' what I know as vortec is valve covers bolt in the center and NOT on the outside like in the 70's and it is TBI ''almost like a carb''

Can I take heads,intake from 95 and trasfer to 99?.


----------



## bugthug (Oct 13, 2004)

I just sold a 350 out of an 87 and the guy put it in a 94 . He sid no problems at all.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

cameo89;481872 said:


> "Define votec'' what I know as vortec is valve covers bolt in the center and NOT on the outside like in the 70's and it is TBI ''almost like a carb''
> 
> Can I take heads,intake from 95 and trasfer to 99?.


They started the center bolts I beleive in 85 when TBI came out. Vortec has different heads and it has multi port fuel injection versus the TBI. Im sure there are other differences, just dont know them off hand.



bugthug;481896 said:


> I just sold a 350 out of an 87 and the guy put it in a 94 . He sid no problems at all.


1987 motors were almost all TBI, and the 94 motors were all TBI as well, so they are a straight swap


----------



## streetfrog (Dec 9, 2007)

Tbi is the carb like thing as you put it. And a vortec motor will say vortec on the air cleaner and also on the valve cover's. Vortec's are also fuel injected. You can look at the intake and tell right away if it will swap over. Its a major difference. Also by the exhaust manifolds.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

cameo89;481872 said:


> "Define votec'' what I know as vortec is valve covers bolt in the center and NOT on the outside like in the 70's and it is TBI ''almost like a carb''
> 
> Can I take heads,intake from 95 and trasfer to 99?.


The center bolt heads came out in '86... 
TBI came out in '87

Heads that use center bolt valve covers does not automatically make them Vortec. "Vortec" heads didn't come out until 96 with the MPI center port fuel injection. (Btw, all this info applies to trucks, cars are a little different)

So, the 99 you'd like to use will be Vortec. You can use it but the TBI itake won't fit Vortec heads due to the intake port and bolt pattern change on them. You could use your existing heads on the 99 short block but you'd be leaving a lot on the table power wise by not using the Vortecs..

GM performance parts has a dedicated TBI to Vortec intake to fit the Vortec style heads.. but you also need a 96-99 truck dr side ehxaust manafold and an external EGR tube in order to port ehxaust flow to the EGR valve mounted on the intake like the stock TBI intake is (Vortec heads have no internal exhaust cross over for EGR).

All your other external accesories will fit the 99 engine though..including the flexplate, starter, pass side ex manifold, distributor, pully's and brackets.


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

x2 as b&b is the info man.


----------



## bugthug (Oct 13, 2004)

I have 1 more fuel injected 350 that I may part with.


----------



## DUMZ (Dec 3, 2007)

check to see what vin the motor is. makes it way easier


----------

